

Google Has the Dumbest Interview Process for Hiring Engineers - starlineventure
https://medium.com/@dougdidntdoit/google-has-the-dumbest-interview-process-for-hiring-engineers-7bfbcdbec44d

======
aburan28
I recently had the almost the exact same experience with Google recently.
First phone interview they called the wrong number and I clarified that they
had the wrong number and I was told that it was fixed. Second phone interview
the exact same issue happened again. Both interviews were shorter than they
were supposed to be. But after going on to the rest of the interviews I cannot
say that Google has the dumbest interview process. Going into it I knew that
there would be no feedback. In the end I was rejected too but I feel like in a
year I will be much more prepared to get that job if desired because preparing
for a Google interview forced me to go back to the fundamentals of computer
science algorithms/data structures. The materials given to candidates should
be mostly review and I will admit I had to learn most of the materials given
to me

~~~
starlineventure
There are much more efficient ways to find engineers that build high quality
applications. I wish you good luck my friend. I hope you do get the job
honestly and I'm sure they are a great company to work for. I think it's
easier to get hired on through an acqui-hire. My suggestion is don't waste
your time trying to impress thrm. Build an application. Get some users.
Monetize it. Or move out to Silicon Valley to get a taste of being an engineer
at fast paced startup. If you spend the next 12 months solving problem sets
versus building applications I think you will havd fallen into a trap.
Hopefully not. The title of the article does provide some shock value...I'm
sure there are dumber interview processes.

------
iEchoic
I have a feeling the "no feedback" policy is there because providing feedback
can be a liability. The second someone says something that can be misconstrued
as sexist, homophobic, racist, ageist, or a variety of other things related to
protected status, it opens Google up to a lawsuit. This seems to be pretty
standard with large corporations (both w.r.t. providing interview feedback as
well as performance feedback after employment) and I don't blame them for it.

~~~
starlineventure
That's not true. They could have easily told me I need to work on my
Javascript, understanding of System Design, etc. There are many ways to
deliver agnostic feedback. I don't blame them either. My mother is a
lawyer...I have a pretty good understanding of liability. Were talking about
engineering reviews. You can easily say..Douglas your code would have run way
too slow.

~~~
iEchoic
I work at a major tech company and we have that policy, so it's funny to me
that you think you can so easily categorically deny the possibility. Does
Google have this policy? Don't know, but the fact that other tech companies
do, and they didn't give you feedback, makes it a possibility.

There are lots of ways to provide agnostic feedback but there are also lots of
ways for aloof or disgruntled devs to mess it up and cause a world of hurt for
the company. You'll find that a lot of companies in the industry have a policy
not to comment on an employee or interviewee's performance.

~~~
starlineventure
I was not denying the possibility that the policy exists. Im 100% sure it
exists @ Google. I wrote the article because I think they need to change their
process and their policy. I do not expect them to. There are standard agnostic
responses that you can give. For example, if there 5 predetermined responses
that you could expect finishing the interview. Your feedback would fall into 1
of 5 of those choices. I was denying that just because you have a process to
give feedback automatically opens you to a lawsuit. Lawyers could create the
responses in advance that would prevent liability. I agree open ended feedback
would open Google up to lawsuits. Right now, they have a binary feedback
system. Yes/No. I'm saying adding there's a way to add 2 or 3 more options to
their current feedback system without being liable. It is possible.

------
a3n
> We really just want to see how you think

> Zero feedback.

So, they never let you know how you think?

~~~
starlineventure
Haha of course not because then I would have to human instead of Interviewee
#23564

